# Amazing plant ID



## Refael Hdr. (Jul 27, 2005)

What is this beautiful purple plant in the right upper side?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks to me like a dying stem of Eichornia diversifolia


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

It's supposed to look nice and green like the one to the left/rear of it. If the plant doesn't get enough NO3 or PO4, the leaves turn a blackish purple color.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

AaronT said:


> It looks to me like a dying stem of Eichornia diversifolia


I've had plenty of that die on me, that is what it is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

yoink said:


> I've had plenty of that die on me, that is what it is.


Yeah, I didn't mean to sound haughty. I knew it from first hand experience too.


----------



## Refael Hdr. (Jul 27, 2005)

Really? no kidding...
I thought it some kind of a unique purple plant, it's not seems like a rotten one at first 

Well, how do they say, one man's trash is the other one's gold ;-) ...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, no kidding.  It looks kinda cool and dark purple like that and then poof it melts away in a couple of days. It's one of the first plants I ever killed...ah the memories.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Haha. When I went to Aqua Forest in San Fransisco, I made the same mistake. I asked Cavan what the cool purple plant was. He wasn't as nice as Aaron.  


Later,

Tim Gross


----------

